
Viv: Voice-controlled personal assistant from the team behind Siri - wr1472
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/31/viv-artificial-intelligence-wants-to-run-your-life-siri-personal-assistants
======
StavrosK
Yaaay, yet another PA that requires me to allow a company to see what I do
with my devices and record what's going on in my house.

~~~
TrevorJ
I wish the toolchain for setting something like this up with open source
tools, on a server that you own was better.

~~~
StavrosK
Hell, I'd settle for just some nice hardware. I'm sure I could rig something
to detect a hotword and then recognize things from a restricted set, but a
small microphone at the other end of the room won't cut it. I wish there
existed an Amazon Echo clone that I could run my own software on.

~~~
TrevorJ
I wonder how far we could get with an rPi setup..

~~~
StavrosK
I think pretty far. Since I wrote that comment, I got a PS3 Eye camera for $5
(can you believe they're so cheap?) and it has a four microphone array! I'm
going to try to write some code to do echo cancellation using the array,
hopefully it will make for much clearer sound.

